# Ejemplo en Visual.NET



## ferpunk59 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola
Soy nuevo en esto de la programación de visual.NET, He estado tirándole cabeza de cómo
hago para que en un label me muestre la secuencia de un For. Por ejemplo quiero que al
oprimir el botón de Start me muestre el conteo del 1 al 100 en el label y por medio de un
trackbar poder graduar la velocidad de conteo de dicho for, y por medio de otro botón llamado
Reset poder reinciar el conteo en cualquier momento…Me dijeron además que lo podía hacer
atraves de un Timer el cual tiene una propiedad llamada “Interval” …Me gustaría que me
ayudaran si es posible con un código realizado para poder guiarme…Espero pronto sus
ayudas… Gracias…


----------



## macraig (Mar 29, 2008)

Visual C#, visual Basic, asp.net.... cual lenguaje usas?

Salu2.


----------



## eidtech (Mar 29, 2008)

eso tiene cara de C#


----------



## manny (Abr 20, 2008)

Este es un ejemplo  con el uso de timer para hacer funcionar un contador del 1 al 100


----------



## Áldaron (May 25, 2008)

Manny, tu ejemplo no vale, da los sugientes errores:


```
Error	2	'$safeprojectname$' no es un nombre válido y no se puede utilizar como el nombre del espacio de nombres de la raíz.	
Error	3	No se encontró 'Sub Main' en '$safeprojectname$.My.MyApplication'.	
Error	4	El carácter no es válido.	C:\Documents and Settings\Aldaron\Escritorio\contador\My Project\Application.Designer.vb	35	34	contador
Error	5	'Settings' no es un miembro de 'My'.	C:\Documents and Settings\Aldaron\Escritorio\contador\My Project\Settings.Designer.vb	34	17	contador
Error	6	El carácter no es válido.	C:\Documents and Settings\Aldaron\Escritorio\contador\My Project\Settings.Designer.vb	67	55	contador
Error	7	No se puede abrir el archivo de módulo 'C:\contador1to100\contadorForm1.Designer.vb': Error del sistema &H80070003&	C:\contador1to100\contadorForm1.Designer.vb	1	1	contador
Error	8	No se puede abrir el archivo de módulo 'C:\contador1to100\contadorForm1.vb': Error del sistema &H80070003&	C:\contador1to100\contadorForm1.vb	1	1	contador
```

Ademas, me da una advertencia de que hace falta el archivo contadorForm1.VB

Gracias por tu ayudita pero si podés volver a postear completo tu ejemplo te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## juaco (Jun 2, 2008)

Aqui te pongo una forma de resolver tu programa:

```
Public Class frmprincipal
    Dim dato, acumulador As Integer

    Private Sub btnreset_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles btnreset.Click
        Timer1.Enabled = False
        acumulador = 0
        lbldato.Text = Str(acumulador)
    End Sub

    Private Sub btnstart_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles btnstart.Click
        dato = 6 - tkb1.Value
        Timer1.Interval = dato * 50
        Timer1.Enabled = True
    End Sub

    Private Sub frmprincipal_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        Timer1.Enabled = False
        acumulador = 0
        lbldato.Text = Str(acumulador)
    End Sub

    Private Sub Timer1_Tick(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Timer1.Tick
        dato = 6 - tkb1.Value
        Timer1.Interval = dato * 50
        acumulador = acumulador + 1
        lbldato.Text = Str(acumulador)
        If acumulador = 100 Then
            Timer1.Enabled = False
        End If
    End Sub

End Class
```
Al principio defino dos variables enteras para saber el dato del trackbar y otro como acumulador del contador.

Cuando se carga el formulario, se inicializa el acumulador y se deshabilita el timer.
Al dar clic en el boton de reset se deshabilita el Timer, se inicializa el acumulador y se muestra este valor en la etiqueta (label).

Al dar clic en el boton Start se toma el valor del trackbar y se guarda en la variable dato. La resta es para que cuando el trackbar este en la posición menor (a la izquierda) obtengamos un valor alto (6-1=5) y viceversa. Esto es porque el dato se coloca en la propiedad Interval del timer que es el que define el tiempo en milisegundos.

En Timer1_Tick es lo que sucede despues que transcurre el tiempo especificado en "Interval". En este caso lee el dato nuevamente del trackbar y lo ajusta para actualizar "Interval". Aumenta el acumulador y lo muestra en la etiqueta (label).

Tambien verifica si el acumulador llego a 100 para deshabilitar el timer.

Espero te sea de utilidad y siguele echandole a Visual Basic.

Nos vemos.


----------



## ctaeleo (Jul 13, 2008)

Que tal!
Pues te adjunto el Zip con el proyecto en Visual Basic 2008, te lo dejo tal cual, compiladito y toda la cosa, cuenta de 0 a 100 (deteniendose automaticamente al llegar al cien) con posibilidad de restear a 0 el valor del contador, agregue un botoncito de Stop, para poder parar el conteo cuando lo querramos, para retomar el contaeo solo presionamos start y a contar se a dicho,
Espero te sirva, hasta pronto.

por cuestiones de espasio del foro te pego el link del rapid share, (casi 1000kb)


Atte. 
Ing Cesar Gutiérrez


----------

